# Coach, chunnel & ticket for Hamm - Going cheap



## Jinja (Feb 7, 2009)

I now have a spare ticket for Septembers Hamm show as the wife can't make it....!! It's for the 12th September show and looks like it's going to be a great day.

The ticket is worth £110 but I only want £50 for it and it includes all the following:

_We have coaches (coachtotheshow.com) booked to pick up our passengers at convenient locations throughout England, Scotland and Wales at very competitive rates.
Each coach makes its way to Ashford in Kent, where they all join up at our exclusive meeting point. Here there’s time for a nice reasonable priced meal or just a snack and a pint. 
For those joining at Ashford, there’s reduced rate secure parking available for the duration of the trip.
We leave Ashford and head straight to the Euro tunnel and cross the channel. There’s a stop in Belgium to stock up on reduced rate tobacco, and a number of comfort stops on route to Germany.
We arrive in time to have a walk about, take a coffee at the cafe and then to join us in an ‘All you can eat’ buffet breakfast containing fresh fruit, cereals, cold meats, bacon, eggs etc, all included in the ticket price (you only pay for drinks). Whilst you enjoy your food, we hand out entry tickets, meaning you don’t have to queue for the ticket office. Instead all your efforts can be put to getting in!
After a long day in the show, we all meet up again for lunch, consisting of anything from fries and pizza to traditional German fare.
Then around 17.30 we start the long drive home, with comfort stops on route back to Calais. Once again we brave the tunnel and arrive back at Ashford around 1 am. Each coach then makes it way back to its own pick up points
*Included* 
Travel to Hamm, Germany from your selected pick up 
Carriage via Euro tunnel
All you can eat breakfast at Hamm 4 star restaurant including English and Continental food
‘No Queue’ Show entry ticket
Lunch in Hamm (selected dishes from current menu) 4 Star restaurant
Return travel to your pick up point


*If you're interested let me know by PM...*

_


----------



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

I am on holiday at the time which is a shame, that for £50 is a seriously good deal


----------



## Carlie (Sep 27, 2006)

PMed :mf_dribble:


----------



## watchmaster (Sep 1, 2010)

*interested in ticket*

Hi,
if the ticket is still available i am interested.
please contact me
watchmaster


----------



## watchmaster (Sep 1, 2010)

*tickets for Hamm*

Hi 
contacted you before about ticket to Hamm. What I didn't do is leave my number if you still have the ticket available. My number is 07941548815


----------



## Lost? (Oct 19, 2007)

this is for last year you :censor: :censor:
I got all excited for a min!


----------



## Jinja (Feb 7, 2009)

Some one needs to go back to school or needs glasses or both....!!! :roll:


----------



## watchmaster (Sep 1, 2010)

*apologises*

sorry about that mate, got excited there about ticket to Hamm. Looked at date and not year of posting.


----------



## Jinja (Feb 7, 2009)

lol.....


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

:lol2: think I had better close this


----------

